# Gulf Water Conditions?



## MT2MI (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm sure you guys get a ton of this around now, but headed down from MI for spring break and wondering if the water is clear enough in the gulf for sight fishing? Hoping to be able to toss some flies at some redfish!
Thanks


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

If it's sight-fishing you want, you should target Cobia.


----------



## MT2MI (Mar 21, 2017)

That would be awesome but I'll just be wading the beach...


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

When are you going to be here? Was out on the paddle board sunday and vis was ok near shore in the gulf. Saw two small schools of something swim by but really not a lot happening. Can change everyday though.


----------



## MT2MI (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks for the update. Will be down Fri-Fri. I've been dreaming about that emerald water for months! Hope to find some and maybe a few fish too!


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

If you are ok with blind casting, there should be pompano around.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

The water is as clear as it gets over this way. I've not seen any fish or bait in close the last 2 times I've walked the beach. They'll be here soon no doubt. :shifty:


----------



## MT2MI (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks everyone, looking forward to giving it a go in a few!


----------



## Rebelmoon (Sep 11, 2015)

*Water temp*

Just hit 68 today its all gonna bust open


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Rebelmoon said:


> Just hit 68 today its all gonna bust open




Where did it hit 68? Warmest I have seen is 65.6 on my machine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

sniperpeeps said:


> Where did it hit 68? Warmest I have seen is 65.6 on my machine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tides4fishin has it at 69 PC&Destin but their using Algorithms to get their info. Bet the machine is more accurate.


----------



## Rebelmoon (Sep 11, 2015)

*Here u go*

Current air an water


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Yea the only 69 degree water I have seen lately was at the spur last week. It's 65ish in the pass and almost 66 just off the beach. It's been steadily going up though, and with all this sun it will continue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

